# cz rami vs. s&w m&pc



## 11justin22 (Oct 23, 2009)

hello I'm looking at these two guns for ccw and for some range shooting. What's everyone's opinion on these 2. Both will be 9mm by the way


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm betting that the CZ will be more accurate, by a significant margin. I am only an average marksman, and I can empty a magazine, unsupported, into a paper plate at 25 yards nearly every time...something I cannot always do with a 4" handgun, much less a 3".

Having said that, however, I had some feed problems with mine, early on, and had to send it back to the factory for a serious 'fluff and buff,' before it would reliably feed hollow point ammo. Still, it's a great little pistol, and one of my all time favorites to shoot. Supposedly, the feed problems have been corrected. If that is true, the RAMI is one of the all-time great compacts, in my opinion.

The M&P is well liked by those who own them, too. The only negative I have heard was from _Gun Test_ magazine, whose M&P compact test gun would only shoot 4" groups off of a rest, even after sending it back to the factory.


----------



## 11justin22 (Oct 23, 2009)

anybody else got any opinions on either firearm


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My guess would be that the writer that couldn't do better than 4" groups had a hangover or was using his own handloads.

tumbleweed


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have found that they don't gloss over the problems they find, as do most gun writers, whose livelihoods are tied to how much advertising they can sell to the manufacturers. The full sized M&P, in another review, received glowing recommendations. Maybe the writer screwed that one up, too.

In this particular case, they sent the gun back to S&W to be fixed, and retested it, with only slightly better results.


----------

